# Videosequenzen im Spiel pausieren



## Hennemi (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Falls ich hier falsch bin bitte verschieben. Danke.

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Ist es möglich in Spielen, wie z.b. Witcher 3, JustCause 3, etc. Die Videosequenzen zu pausieren und dann wieder fortzusetzen?
Gibt es dazu vielleicht ein Programm oder eine Einstellung?

Vielen Dank.
Gruß
Hennemi


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. Januar 2016)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste.

Entweder hat der Entwickler das eingebaut oder du muss damit leben, sie dir ohne Pause anzuschauen.(teilweise lassen sich manche ja nicht mal abbrechen/überspringen xD)


----------

